# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Andi Meçaj - Poezi Ne Anglisht

## Askusho

*Përktheu Majlinda Bashllari
*

The fear that makes you laugh
(FRIKA QË BËN PËR TË QESHUR)

I am putting on	
This dead story
Not that I am cold
But I could catch it
and then I ll sneeze
and if I sneeze
it happens to spill out
more stories
with bears and people
foxes and extraterrestrials
I guess I am scared of them
Sometimes the fear makes you laugh

Then I cry-
holding my head in my hands
I go for a walk

The house
(SHTËPIA)

I have opened my arms
Sure, I need to hug someone
Maybe the house of years that passing by
Maybe the rain that wish to be a cloud again
Or that black dog of Mr. Andon, who speaks
Three animal languages

I stretch my arms, I open them, more and more 
Embrace my house, then I uproot it
And drop the roots everywhere
On the ground..

So many toys are falling, falling, falling
So many headless dreams.

----------


## Askusho

*ΑΝΤΙ ΜΕΤΣΑΪ
ΠΟΙΗΜΑΤΑ
*

*ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ*

Άνοιξα τα χέρια.
Σίγουρα πρέπει ν αγκαλιάσω κάποιον,
ίσως το σπίτι των χρόνων που ανάποδα περνούν,
ίσως τη βροχή που θα ξαναγυρίσει στα σύννεφα,
ή εκείνον τον μαύρο σκύλο του κυρ Αντώνη,
όταν μιλάει σε τρεις ξένες γλώσσες ζώων.
Απλώνω τα χέρια, τ ανοίγω, τ ανοίγω, τ ανοίγω,
αγκαλιάζω το σπίτι, το ξεριζώνω και τις ρίζες
πετώ.
Στη γη
πέφτουν παιχνίδια, παιχνίδια, παιχνίδια
και κομμένα κεφάλια ονείρων
στη γη.


*ΟΤΑΝ ΒΡΕΧΕΙ*


Βρέχει στην αυλή και στην
ψυχή μου, δεν έχω ομπρέλα,
στέγη δεν έχω, μόνο έναν ουρανό
και τέσσερις τοίχους που περιβάλλουν
την ύπαρξή μου και συρρικνώνονται
μέσα μου.
Τη μαύρη γάτα βλέπω να βρέχεται,
το τραπέζι να αντηχεί σαν ταμπούρλο
τα σκεπάσματα, φαντάσματα να χορεύουν,
το κρεβάτι να σηκώνεται, να τινάζεται σαν σκύλος,
από τα κάδρα να βγαίνουν άνθρωποι  σκιές,
με λαμπερά μάτια και χέρια.
Ενώ τον άνεμο να ξαπλώνει στο πάτωμα,
να δακρύζει από τον πόνο και τη θλίψη.


*Ο ΓΕΡΟΣ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ*


Περπατά, χτυπά το ραβδί
στο δρόμο προς την εκκλησιά,
χτυπά τις ώρες που του απέμειναν,
τη μαύρη άσφαλτο που ανοίγει την πόρτα,
απ όπου βγαίνει η πεντάμορφη
μεταμορφωμένη σε χρυσαλλίδα,
τα ιριδίζοντα φτερά της χτυπά,
Στα αιωνόβια μαλλιά του θέλει
να ζήσει και να πεθάνει
Το χέρι κουρδίζει το ελατήριο,
κάνει δύο βήματα, στέκει,
ξανακουρδίζει, προχωρεί.
Απ τη γωνία προβάλλει το σγουρόμαλλο μωρό,
με ηλιόμορφα μάτια,
φωνάζοντας, κραυγάζοντας
από τη χαρά για το γέρο  παιχνίδι
γι αυτόν τον ζαρωμένο γίγαντα
με τα τριμμένα από το χρόνο ρούχα
με το ραβδί που έριξε
τις ρίζες στην ψυχή.

Προσοχή τέκνο μου,
Χρειάζεται πολύ αγάπη
και λίγο κούρδισμα

----------

